# JBL W15GTi (MK1 - the original) for sale



## demann63 (Aug 11, 2019)

JBL W15GTi (MK1 - the original) 15” subwoofer. 

800 watts RMS, 5000 watts peak. 6 ohm dual voice coil.

New old stock. Never used, never installed, never taken out of the box. 

I bought it several years ago, but sold the car before I ever used it.

No warranty, the manufacturer warranty has already expired by now.

Please see my eBay ad at:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-W15GTi-MK1-the-original-15-inch-subwoofer/133144463857


----------



## demann63 (Aug 11, 2019)

Item is sold.


----------



## MaasonC (Aug 6, 2019)

anywhere else i can get something similar?


----------



## Austin367 (Apr 2, 2020)

MaasonC said:


> anywhere else i can get something similar?


I have 2 of these for sale if interested


----------



## Austin367 (Apr 2, 2020)

MaasonC said:


> anywhere else i can get something similar?


I have 2 for sale


----------

